# Hi - New expats Welcome



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all

I am now living in Rhodes and love it here! Yes I am fully aware of the economical crisis etc, but am getting by fine! I am living with my sister, hubby and niece at the moment, till next year.

Any new comers to the island from UK or other countries would be great to meet up for a chat and kafe 

I am based in Ialyssos! 

Look forward to any replies 

Tracey


----------

